

Review my website: Geolisto.com - geolisto
http://www.geolisto.com

======
IanDrake
Nice implementation. Empty database. Building a market is tough. Good luck.

PS- maybe get rid of the CAPTCHA until you really need it.

~~~
geolisto
Thank you for your feedback, IanDrake.

